# Tracking/Trapping resources and information



## jtoby (Dec 10, 2013)

Hello all, thanks for reading

I was hoping that the people on here could provide us rookies with a few resources to help our trips be a little more successful. Are there any books, classes or websites that would help us in tracking small game and recognizing habitat for hunting and trapping?

Thanks!


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

http://www.trapperman.com/forum/ubbthreads.php/ubb/postlist/Board/1


----------



## pibjr (Dec 5, 2013)

Any animals or area you are thinking of in particular?


----------



## jtoby (Dec 10, 2013)

Animals will be small game, rabbits, fox, racoons and anything in norther utah


----------



## pibjr (Dec 5, 2013)

buy a field guide to animal tracks book. Most book stores will have them. Then head out a day or 2 after a snow and see what you can find. don't just look at the tracks, follow them for a while and pay attention to the type of terrain they are in/traveling through.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

S. Stanley Hawbaker was like a god to me as a youth just getting into trapping. His book "Trapping North American Furbearers" was my Bible. I just checked and it's still available on Amazon.com.


----------



## jtoby (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks guys, great advice and cant wait to try!


----------



## Foxy (Nov 6, 2015)

Trappers! I am looking for a traping mentor to teach me how to trap and take care of the fur. I fish and hunt Chuckars a lot and know places with Beaver, Mink, Racoon, Bobcat,Badger, Fox and Coyote that I have seen. I could split the fur I catch or help you out in a way that it is worth your time please help teach someone that is eager and ready to learn and is easily techable. Please e-mail me at [email protected] Thank you!


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

I trap Raccoon, beaver, muskrat, ect. and the process is not hard but you have to get out in the field and look at damage, tracks, and food sources. There are tons of places to trap but you have to move your traps and check them daily. Watch youtube for fleshing and care of pelts. Go to Montgomery trapping store in Ogden and ask him to set you up. Build a salt table and get some stretchers for your animals. You can message me and I can give you a hand as well. I am retired so I have a lot of time on my hands and love to trap.


----------

